# 150 Gallon Bulk Tank for Sale



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I found this ad on Craigslist for NW, MO. It sounds kind of high to me, but I really don't know what bulk tanks are worth. I do know small ones seem hard to find.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2154578035.html


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

That seems really high to me too.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

It is very high, and the compressor does not come with it. I bought a 100 gallon Zero for 100.00 last fall, but don`t know if it works yet. > Marc


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

That price seems to be slighlty high. 

Marc, you got a steal!!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe, it hasn`t run in twentyfour years, so it may not run and if it needs alot of work, it won`t be worth it. May use it for my old milk to store till we use it up for animal use. Right now I use milk cans , and they get kinda sour in them when it gets warm out. > Marc


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

10 dollars a gallon for a used tank without a compressor is pretty steep.
If it hasn't been run and wasn't unhooked properly it could be a nightmare.
If you are looking to go grade A with the tank you would need to run the model and serial number by your state inspector to make sure it will pass I know of at least one fella who bought a cute little tank only to find the state wouldn't pass it for grade A.
then you'd have to make sure everything is there including the chart to read the stick....

The smallness will be worth something as small ones aren't as prevalent any more but it would take a lot of investigation for me to think about paying even half that price.....


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Why would the state not pass a tank?? The one I just found is all in tact, compressor, and stick chart. Can`t wait to get it home to play with it. > Marc


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I know nothing about the tank. I just remembered a while back that someone was looking for a small bulk tank. I just post this as a courtesy in case that person was still looking.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

there may have been issues with the way it was built back in the day that are no longer OK...


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

for a bit more you can get the whole set up here
http://wausau.craigslist.org/grd/2156289711.html


----------

